# I made a Logo



## markadoodle (Oct 21, 2009)

I know this kinda stinks to my eye but what about yours?


----------



## Zora (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks really nice, the mini is pretty!


----------



## Champ (Oct 21, 2009)

I like it : )


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 22, 2009)

I really like most of it, but a few things don't "sit right". I don't like the sun in the corner; it looks too cartoonish. I think the sunlight on the water really goes well with your farm name, so just lose the sun! VBG! I would put the farm name and your location both in the same color; either yellow or purple looks good to me, but both is too distracting. If you have another photo of the horse that shows all of his leg, I'd like that a little better. I don't mean to sound picky; I think your idea is really great but just needs a little "tweaking". Of course, that's just my opinion, and I could be wrong!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 22, 2009)

Logos are meant to be an instantly recognizable symbol of your business. They should work equally well in colour or black and white, large or small size as they will be used on everything from a business card (think tiny) or a billboard (HUGE) Of course we in the Miniature Horse industry are not likely to be taking out many billboards so that isn't a major concern here BUT a business card - for sure you are going to want one. Size this logo down so that it fits on a 3 1/2" x 2" card, put it in black and white - does it still work for you?

I am going to disagree here with Peggy. The sun is the best part of this "logo". I have to assume that a cute cartoony sun speaks of you as you created it. It also goes well with your stable name. You could use it animated as you have here on a website. It would look fine in black and white and would also reduce in size well. I would not use the rest of it though for the same reasons in reverse.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with Milo Minis.. It's just "too much" for a "logo"... For a logo you want simple, yet eye-catching.. I've done logos for SEVERAL members here (some of my favorites are Sample's Minis, Leanna's logo, Oak Park Miniatures, Victory Pass Stables and many more!), hopefully they'll see this post and share theirs

Here's the one for my graphic design:






Our farm (couldn't find the quick link on photobucket so stole link from another site which is why it's so small)






And here's a stallion logo for our herdsire:






Feel free to take a look at my logo portfolio, I don't have all of the ones I've done on there, but perhaps it'll give you an idea of what to look for in your logo..


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 22, 2009)

THANKS! and the owner of VPS is Jen shes a REALLY good friend-I LOVE HER logo. I will make one later and post it as updated to see if you like it better, thanks so much!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is our logo that Lucky-C-Acres-Minis mentioned that she made for us.....which we LOVE. It's simple, yet classy and a simple enough design to easily get embroidered on sheets, blankets, etc. ~Jen~


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 22, 2009)

Of course I know yous jen...-Kay lol


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are 2 more i just did...

I HAVE NO CLUE WHY THEY BLINK!






AND






what ya think


----------



## maplegum (Oct 22, 2009)

You are getting there! The idea is there but I'd loose the blinking effect.

I would also 'tweak' the picture of the horse cause right now it kind of looks more like a cow?

Keep working at it, practice makes perfect.


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 22, 2009)

How do you do that? I dont know why it blinks it just has an oppinion of its own i guess lol


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 22, 2009)

3 HOURS OF WORK


----------



## maplegum (Oct 22, 2009)

There you go! Aren't you proud of yourself! I have been working on logos and photo editing for some now time. it just takes practice, and more practice!


----------

